# Since this is for Women...



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Back in September, my Paxil was slowly starting to stop working, and my IBS-D got worse In January I got a really really excruciating stomach fl, so I have been steadily losing weight. I lost 40 lbs. and now I am 125 at 20 years olf and 5'9. I feel like the IBS has sucked the life out of me. I lost ALL of my boobs, and any other womanly curves it took me years to get. I look like a guy! my skin is worse, and so is my hair. Does anyone know how I can get my boobs back, or look like a girl again, even though I haven't gotten the IBS-D in control. Ive stayed 125 lbs. at least, I just dont know how to get weight back fast. Any other female have problems with this?


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

dreday said:


> Back in September, my Paxil was slowly starting to stop working, and my IBS-D got worse In January I got a really really excruciating stomach flu, so I have been steadily losing weight. I lost 40 lbs. and now I am 125 at 20 years olf and 5'9. I feel like the IBS has sucked the life out of me. I lost ALL of my boobs, and any other womanly curves it took me years to get. I look like a guy! my skin is worse, and so is my hair. Does anyone know how I can get my boobs back, or look like a girl again, even though I haven't gotten the IBS-D in control. Ive stayed 125 lbs. at least, I just dont know how to get weight back fast. Any other female have problems with this?


not that thi smatters, but I meant I only lost around 20-25 lbs.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was seriously underweight this last January after being diagnosed with UC. I went on a weight gain diet by adding in all the things I would normally avoid if I was trying to lose or control my weight. I ate a lot of cheeseburgers and ice cream. If you're sensitive to dairy you might have to avoid the ice cream but burgers will pack on the pounds. Baked goods are another good choice (I had to skip that because I must be gluten free). I also added soda to my diet temporarily. Lots of calories. The trick is to be able to stop when you're weight gets up to where you want it. Good news is - the boobs come back!! Mine did.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I think many of us would like to be in your spot. It took me 9 months to loose 60 pounds that was 10 years ago and I've kept it off. That being said, I know it's hard to gain weight as well. Burgers and shakes can definately help, but I would ask a nutritionist if possible. Just as there are healthy ways to loose weight there are also healthy ways to gain weight. For those of us with IBS there are special concerns, for example when I was trying to gain weight I really could't follow the whole high fiber thing. I had to be careful with certain foods. It may be the case with you as well. Find a professional or maybe some books on the topic it might take some time to find what works for you. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sorry I meant to say "When I was trying to loose weight"


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I can never understand why docs give D ppl Paxil.Wanna gain? Try Elavil.......I gained 30lbs on it, and it did wonders for the cramping and D. 30 lbs was too much for me and my small frame, so I am now on Cymbalta, but have only lost 13lbs. I feel great though!BTW, Elavil did give me boobs!!! Its a nice side effect.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

tltrull said:


> I can never understand why docs give D ppl Paxil.Wanna gain? Try Elavil.......I gained 30lbs on it, and it did wonders for the cramping and D. 30 lbs was too much for me and my small frame, so I am now on Cymbalta, but have only lost 13lbs. I feel great though!BTW, Elavil did give me boobs!!! Its a nice side effect.


wow 30 might be too much on me. when iw as 20 lbs. heavier, i was kinda chunky. elavil. i might ask about that. is it an anxiety pill or antidepressant?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

dreday said:


> wow 30 might be too much on me. when iw as 20 lbs. heavier, i was kinda chunky. elavil. i might ask about that. is it an anxiety pill or antidepressant?


It can help with both. A lower dose may help with too much weight gain....I was on 75mg. You can start @ 25mg and go up. I gained a little on 50mg, but really packed it on with 75mg.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Elavil is a tricyclic antidepressant. Doses to effect mood tend to be a lot higher than those used for IBS-D.I don't know that there is any way to specifically gain or lose weight in a specific body part. You tend to gain or lose it in whatever pattern you gain or lose it.Regaining the weight should fill you back out.The main thing to regain weight especially with IBS is upping the portions of what you can eat. Some of the calorie dense foods can set the IBS off.I do know people who have general weight gaining issues for various reasons that find that adding an Ensure with meals (2-4 cans a day) can get enough calories in to up the weight. It is fairly well by people with digestive problems, but some people do better with it than others. It also has a lot of vitamins in it and that may be part of the skin and hair issues. The other issue with skin and hair is not getting enough essential fatty acids, so if you can add fish oil capsules or a bit of olive oil to the diet you are eating without upsetting the IBS that could help.K.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

if you're desperate, there's a weight gainer by GNC:http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?produ...rentPage=familythere's also one called Mass XXX.


----------



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow 30lbs is quite a bit. I was sad losing 5! I am 5'3" and 99lbs...I'm trying so hard to get past 100 again! I hate being so thin, both my parents are so darn skinny, so it's genetics. Before my ibs got bad, I weighed 112...but that's because I used to eat a pint of ice cream in one sitting or a bag of snickerdoodles...now if I do that, I get so sick! But my fiance bought a bread maker, it's literally helping me put the pounds on! We try to make high protein breads, seriously, carbs are the only thing that help me put the weight back on...I eat a pretty well rounded diet of veggies and meat too, but carbs seem to be the only thing that help, also eggs...I just started eating those again.


----------

